# CLEN/TREN Cramps???? TAURINE!



## K1 (Jan 14, 2013)

– By Superior1

Taurine is one of the most highly underrated supplement known to the chemically enhanced, hardcore, extreme athlete. Especially those cutting, on clen or tren, or most any diuretic that flushes water or your electrolytes.

General
Taurine was first isolated from ox bile in 1827 where it is found in high concentration. (Tiedemann F., Gmelin L., 1827: Einige neue Bestandteile der Galle des Ochsen, Ann. Physik. Chem., 9, 326-337). The bovine connection (latin name “bos taurus”) clearly explains the descriptive name “Taurine” was chosen.

Taurine, one of the lesser-known amino acids, plays several important roles in the body and is essential to newborns of many species. Along with methionine, cystine and cysteine, it is a sulfur amino acid. The taurine molecule (H2N-CH2-CH2-SO2H) is small and consists of hydrogen (H), nitrogen (N), carbon (C), sulfur (S) and oxygen (O). Most amino acids have a L- or D-configuration, which means the molecule when put into a solution will rotate light either to the left (Levo=L) or the right (Dextro=D). Taurine, like the amino acid Glycine does not
polarize light and consequently does not have an L- or D-configuration. It occurs in the body as a free molecule and is never incorporated into muscle proteins. The taurine molecule is water soluble and thus doesn’t easily cross the mostly fatty membranes of the body’s cell but it is present in all membranes.

For a long time, taurine was considered a nonessential nutrient for humans. However, in recent years it has become clear that Taurine is a very important amino acid involved in a large number of metabolic processes and can become essential under certain circumstances. Taurine is important in the visual pathways, the brain and nervous system, cardiac function, and it is a conjugator of bile acids. Basically, its function is to facilitate the passage of sodium, potassium and possibly calcium and magnesium ions into and out of cells and to stabilize electrically the cell membranes. (AWESOME PRODUCT for those clen/tren cramps!!) Dr. G. E. Gaull (1984) suggests that since human never develop a high level of cysteinsulfinic acid decarboxylase, an enzyme necessary for the formation of taurine from the amino acid cysteine, people are probably all somewhat dependent upon dietary taurine. Under certain conditions of high stress (i.e. TRAINING) or in disease states the need for taurine probably increases. Another important function of taurine is detoxification.Taurine is required for efficent fat absorption & solubilization. Studies also showed that dietary taurine supplementation ameliorates experimental renal disease including models of refractory nephrotic syndrome and diabetic nephropathy. The benefinical effects of taurine are mediated by its antioxidant action. (Trachtman H. and Sturman J.A., 1996, Amino Acids, 11:1-13).

Taurine is extremely well-absorbed and a good blood level is readily obtained.


----------

